# Elk Neck State Park Part Il



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This past weekend, in amidst the heat - average temps around 103 - we ventured to an old favorite Elk Neck State Park. We've camped there for many years starting with a tent, then moving up to a pop-up and finally the OB. Our last trip was just about before we bought the OB and we stayed in the electric only loop.

Elk Neck is located off highway 272 - which runs both in PA and MD - The park is located in Maryland at the bottom of a peninsula that juts out into the northern part of the Chesapeake Bay. The park has changed over the years with the addition of a loop that provides for full hookups. The Northeast Loop has approximately 30 sites which can accommodate different size RV's. The comfort station is situated within the center of the loop for easy access from any site. This past weekend we camped in site#24. There are some pull through sites on the outer circle, but, they seemed a bit small for us. The best part about the site we were in was although it was a back-in site, the design of the site was angled and backing in required very little maneuvering to get it into the site. All the sites had pads - not cement - but a very fine gravel type pad. There was plenty of room for both the TT and TV.

Since the weekend was pretty hot, we just relaxed, in the OB cooling off with the AC. On On Saturday, we headed to their beach which is on the other side of the peninsula. The beach is a sandy beach on the Chesapeake bay - complete with its own snack bar, along with picnic tables, and plenty of shaded areas to get out of the sun.










For those that enjoy hiking, there are plenty of trails to hike on - including a 1.5 mile round trip out to the Turkey Point Lighthouse. We have been to the lighthouse and there is a great view of the Chesapeake for miles! However, this time it was just too hot to hike.......










If you enjoy canoeing or boating, the park also has its own boat launch at Rogues Harbor - great way to catch some of those Maryland Crabs!


















Here is a link to their website - click here. If you look over to the right side of the page you will see a link for camping reservations...- Which will eventually take you to this page where you can make your reservations.

The Northeast Loop with full hookups fills up fast - so reservations need to be made well in advance.

Happy Camping!


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too (Jun 22, 2011)

Elk Neck State Park is very nice. Our first time camping there and we really enjoyed it. Taking the boat out and catching crabs was an awesome way to try and forget about the heat....but I think we will definitely be camping there again. Who would of known camping could be so much fun that close to home!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice write up!

We were there about two years ago - right before the no alcohol policy went into effect that following Fall. This was our first state park experience, and the full hookups were especially nice. So was seeing all the deer just mingling about!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Headed there for the Labor day weekend. Sounds like a great place.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

If any other Outbackers are there Labor day weekend come by and say hi. We will be in northeast loop site 23 from Thursday nite till Monday.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

We will be there the last weekend of October for our 2nd Annual HallowsGiving. Last chance we all get together camping for the season. We have a big Thanksgiving feast with all the Trimmings! Full Hookup Loop. Stop and say HI. I'll be in the 21RS


----------

